# Trying to reliquify.



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

It needs more time. We have those cheap oil heaters, you can buy at walmart home depot etc, around 40 bucks. I put a large cardboard box over one, very large, and turned the heater on low. The temp stayed just about 110 or so. 2-4 days later the honey was all back to being liquid.


----------

